# Surface Vs. Drill



## treeman82 (Jun 9, 2002)

I just got a soil test back for a new construction site that I got called in to fix. pH is 7.3 Lots of acid loving plants have already been installed into this soil and mulched in with some black mulch. I was thinking some Ammonium Sulfate, but then a web site Nick sent me to suggested some Aluminum Sulfate or the straight Sulfur. My question is; would you guys suggest that I drill the stuff into the soil around the plants (which is very compacted right now) or just pull the mulch back and do a surface app?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 9, 2002)

How about vertical mulching with a humic soil, or get that home made pneumatic excavating tool put together and do some trenching.


If there is compaction then this start the remidiation prosses. Add a buch of native worms and bugs to get things stired up.


----------

